# Kyocera FS 3820N Install MK message



## bobhoskins

I have the above printer and am now getting the "Install MK" message due to passing the 350000 page count. 
I was wondering if there was any way to get around having to install a maintenance kit, and to reset the page count to 0.
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## 95five-0

1 Press the MENU key.
2 Press the or key repeatedly until Life Counters > appears.
3 Press the > key.
4 Press the or key repeatedly until >New Toner Installed. appears
5 Press the ENTER key. A question mark (?) appears.
6 Press the ENTER key. 
The toner counter is reset. The message display returns to Ready.


----------



## bobhoskins

Thanks for the response, but I tried that and it is still saying "Install MK"


----------

